# Help |I want to start T-shirt business from the other side of the world.



## Arez91 (Sep 10, 2015)

Hey,
I'm from Kurdistan, the northern region of Iraq, probably your only one member from this region 

I want to start my home-based T-shirt business, this idea goes back to 2015 but due to some issues couldn't start my business, I have read a lot of stuff and watched 100s of videos about T-shirt business but still face difficult time to start my business, since my country isn't productive country so I have to import things from A to Z because nothing which useable for T-shirt business is available here, so I have to import it from outside.


I think about starting t-shirt business with vinyl and rhinestones, it seems hard but I still prefer it over Screen Printing Methode since I don't think I could sell t-shirts in large numbers and DTG which I can't afford it and Transfer paper that doesn't look good at all, at least for me.

the first step I gonna do is buying a good heat press machine, my budget is under $300 for this.
I need your help to pick up a good one in Europe, no Amazon or eBay will ship their goods to Kurdistan, but I have a brother in Germany who could buy it for me and ship it to Kurdistan personally, so clearly I want a heat press machine from Germany or a country in Europe who could ship it to Germany, I have read about Chinese ones, so it if got damages there's no in Kurdistan to fix it 
what you think about this one.
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Schwingpres...807907?hash=item3d41321b63:g:JQUAAOSw0hRZdxfD



Next step would be a cutter vinyl machine, I don't think I face a problem with that with limited choices.

Another thing that you can help me is finding cheap t-shirt from Europe, I have found cheap Gildan t-shirts but I think it's so wide, I don't think anyone from my area would wear it, so I search for a cheap modern cut t-shirts, fit ones.


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

Very neat! I personally don't have recommendations for equipment but keep it up! You could save money up front if you contract some work out to start building a customer base too.


----------



## hongfunclothing (Oct 16, 2014)

Wish you success with your t-shirts business!
What is your target customers? do you want to open a physical store or just sell on website?
You can also use drop shipping to lower inventory .


----------

